# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HCM - Q11] Trượt XY IKO, bộ xoay như hình

## tuandd1

Bộ trượt XY  IKO hành trình 170x170 vit me bước 10+ chưa đo kèm step + driver 5 phase giá (xong)







Bàn xoay như hình, mua về không đúng ý đồ bán lại giá (xong).



Bữa bác nào gọi điện hỏi cái bàn xoay liên lạc lại giúp mình nhé.

Tuấn 0961 sáu 3 bảy, ba 5 sáu

----------


## sonnc1990

Bàn xoay bác kia ko lấy thì để lại e bác

----------


## dangkim92

đang cần tìm cái này. giá bán bao nhiêu vậy bạn

----------


## garynguyen

Hồng nhan bạc phận. Bộ combo quá đẹp mà sao em nó long đong vậy :Frown:

----------


## tuandd1

> Bàn xoay bác kia ko lấy thì để lại e bác. 0945481314


Bác kia lấy rồi, cảm bạn đã quan tâm.

----------


## tuandd1

Máy cây nhôm mặt bàn dài 1300x160x15 nặng 4kg6 có 5 cây (Xong).

----------


## anhcos

> Bàn xoay như hình, mua về không đúng ý đồ bán lại giá.


Cái bàn xoay lấy của bác mình không biết dùng thế nào. Nó chỉ là cơ cấu lắc qua lại, có kèm mạch khiển và driver bên trong. Bác nào thích thì liên hệ với mình nha.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Máy cây nhôm mặt bàn dài 1300x160x15 nặng 4kg6 có 5 cây 450k/cây.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sẵn con máy phay gỗ hành trình được x y z 1000x700x70, spindle 2k2 (spindle e ít sài ạ) chạy mach3 usb giá 28tr (xem máy và thương lượng) E muốn tống khứ đi đỡ chật nhà cho bác nào có nhu cầu làm hàng gỗ.


Thông số ray và visme ,step size bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## tuandd1

X rail 15, vit me 15 bước 10. Y rail 20 vit me 20 bước 20, Z combo như hình, step size 57x76, driver 5A, card BL-USBmach. Mua của người khác, fix mạnh 25tr cho mau đi.

----------


## tuandd1

- Rail SAMICK , con trượt SR15 dài 460 1tr7 4 cây như hình





- Thước cơ khí 200x125 không biết dùng (xong)

- Ban trượt XY (xong)

- Máy hàn yihua 942 Xong

----------


## tuandd1

- Spindle thần thánh 130w(của bác quảng) + 2 collect 3mm, 4mm + khóa thần thánh  (Xong)
- Biến tầng yaskawa 200w 500k 





- Bán ké tây đo nhiệt không tiếp xúc Fluke 59 Max IR Thermometer (xong).

----------

v0danh

----------


## tuandd1

Kẹp spindle thần thánh 4mm  (Đã xong)

----------


## hung1706

Em lấy collet 4 nhen. Cho em địa chỉ chiều em ghé ạ

----------


## tuandd1

> Em lấy collet 4 nhen. Cho em địa chỉ chiều em ghé ạ


Sorry bác, bác kia lấy rồi ạ.

----------


## elenercom

Bác chủ có nhu cầu bán bớt con trượt sr15 thì báo giá cho mình nhé. Mình cần 9 con. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## tuandd1

Không có nhu cầu sài thanh lý con bơm thomas mini  mua chổ bác hải + driver : 600k (em chỉ thanh lý cả bộ bơm +driver) Có gạch

----------


## v0danh

> Biến tầng yaskawa 200w 500k


Cái biến tần này có dùng cho con khoan bàn 3 pha được ko bác?
Mình có cái khoan 3 pha 200V 200W, giờ muốn dùng điện 220V ở nhà thì dùng con biến tần này có được ko?

(mình ko rành về mấy cái này nên có gì bác tư vấn hộ, cám ơn)

----------


## tuandd1

> Cái biến tần này có dùng cho con khoan bàn 3 pha được ko bác?
> Mình có cái khoan 3 pha 200V 200W, giờ muốn dùng điện 220V ở nhà thì dùng con biến tần này có được ko?
> 
> (mình ko rành về mấy cái này nên có gì bác tư vấn hộ, cám ơn)


mình cũng chưa thử, mình nghĩ có thể được.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Cái biến tần này có dùng cho con khoan bàn 3 pha được ko bác?
> Mình có cái khoan 3 pha 200V 200W, giờ muốn dùng điện 220V ở nhà thì dùng con biến tần này có được ko?
> 
> (mình ko rành về mấy cái này nên có gì bác tư vấn hộ, cám ơn)


con này chạy ngon cụ ơi. quất về mà dùng.hehe

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em lấy trạm hàn nhé......cho e xin stk, t2 e chuyển khoản

----------


## tuandd1

Ok bác, thứ 2 e ship cho bác luôn nhé

----------


## tuandd1

> Không có nhu cầu sài thanh lý con bơm thomas mini  mua chổ bác hải + driver : (em chỉ thanh lý cả bộ bơm +driver)


- Bơm thomas đã xong

----------

BKH

----------


## tuandd1

> Em lấy trạm hàn nhé......cho e xin stk, t2 e chuyển khoản


E có nhắn số tk qua sms cho bác mà chưa thấy bác trả lời và hồi âm tin nhắn của e.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> E có nhắn số tk qua sms cho bác mà chưa thấy bác trả lời và hồi âm tin nhắn của e.


E chưa nhận được tin nhắn SMS ạ, bác inbox vào zalo: 0933124212 cho e cũng được

----------


## tuandd1

Up, trạm hàn vẫn còn.

- Máy hàn yihua 942 Xong

----------


## tuandd1

Máy xử lý ảnh 4sight II, bác nào thích ngâm cứu, đầy đủ day jack giao tiếp + nguồn, 600k/cái

----------


## tuandd1

Com bo xy ray NB slideway , vit me bi kuroda phi 8 bước 2, hành trình được 65 x 65, sẵn 2 step 5 phase size 42.

----------


## tuandd1

Com bo kích thước như hình, em không biết chính xác thông số, chỉ biết kích thước nó là dài hơn 300, rộng 60, con trượt dài 190, hàng của Đức, kèm motor step 2 pha 57x76.


giá Xong

----------

sea77799

----------


## tuandd1

Lôi máy món mua không dùng ra bán.

Hộp số tỉ lệ 1:33, con servo em tháo quăng cái encoder rồi, giữ lại con motor để làm mặt bích cho nó, giá: xong , không kèm 2 cái khớp nhe. 


Step autonic + driver vexta 5 phase như hình giá, có 4 bộ Xong



Cặp ray iko LWA15 dài 320 (hàng mới tinh chưa dùng), và Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm  giá 1tr1 như hình. 



Và update một số mặt hàng ở trên, hình còn giá là hàng còn.

Cảm ơn các bác đọc tin.

----------


## cuongkran

Rieng cặp ray bán nhiêu Bc ?
inbox zalo 03 88 9ooo88.
Rgds/Menkran

----------


## tuandd1

update , cặp ray + vitme không thấy bác kia nhút nhít, up bán tiếp.

----------


## tuandd1

Combo Z nhôm đúc hành trình được 150 , ray 15 THK SHS15R, vitme W1403FA-4-C5 phi 14 bước 8 giá

----------


## tuandd1

Bán khung con cnc  60x90, x y z hành trình 700 1000 120, y ray 20, vitme 20 bước 20, x ray 15 vitme 15 bước 10, z ray 15 vitme 12 bước 5, bao gồm 3 step size 57x76. Khung máy có sẵn dây điện và ống giải nhiệt spindle. 


Giá Đã bán

----------


## tuandd1

Qua tết thanh lý mấy bộ mua không có mục đích chế cháo 

3 Bô ezi servo sài bình thường, 2 bộ size 42, 1 bộ size 56 đầy đủ cáp, jack, giá xong

----------


## Nam CNC

2.3 tr là cả 3 bộ izi luôn hay chỉ 1 bộ ?

----------


## tuandd1

> 2.3 tr là cả 3 bộ izi luôn hay chỉ 1 bộ ?


ấy chết, em edit mà để sót, là giá cho 3 bộ bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu cả 3 bộ thi ship tới em được không ? bao chạy ok cho em nhé.

----------


## tuandd1

> nếu cả 3 bộ thi ship tới em được không ? bao chạy ok cho em nhé.


Sorry bác, có bác gạch và chuyển lúa luôn rồi ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## QuyND

> nếu cả 3 bộ thi ship tới em được không ? bao chạy ok cho em nhé.


Sao anh Nam tự dưng hứng thú với Ezi vậy?  :Smile: ). Thường em thấy anh hay xài Alpha mà?

----------


## Nam CNC

hên xui chú Quý , cái gì ngon có cơ hội mua thì mình mua thôi , có mấy cái khung mini chip hợp với nó mà.

----------

QuyND

----------


## tuandd1

Máy món không dùng, em tiếp tục bán




1. Ray 12 THK HSR12 dài 550 4 block giá (xong) cặp không rơ sượng



2. Biến tần yaskawa 200w , tặng kèm con spindle 130w như hình giá Xong/ (1con đầy đủ + 1 con không có màn hình) hoạt động ok.

----------


## Mới CNC

> Máy món không dùng, em tiếp tục bán
> 
> 1. Ray 15 THK Samick SR15 dài 450 4 block giá 450k/cặp không rơ sượng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Ray 12 THK HSR12 dài 550 4 block giá 450k/cặp không rơ sượng
> 
> ...


Cặp ray 15 hơi ngắn. bác có căp nào dài  hơn không koảng 470-500mm.

----------


## tuandd1

> Cặp ray 15 hơi ngắn. bác có căp nào dài  hơn không koảng 470-500mm.


E chỉ có mấy cặp đó, mua không dùng.

----------


## tuandd1

Máy món không dùng, em tiếp tục bán, update giá


1. Ray 12 THK HSR12 dài 550 4 block giá (xong) không rơ sượng





2. Cặp ray iko LWA15 dài 320 (hàng mới tinh chưa dùng), và Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm  giá xong như hình.

----------


## tuandd1

Bán tay quay không dùng, (Xong).

----------


## tuandd1

Cán dao máy tiện mini,  mới lấy 1 cây test thử, giá thu hồi

----------


## tuandd1

Thanh lý 2 cái driver ASD24A-A, update lại thông tin

----------


## tuandd1

. Block SSR15 (xong) (có hơn chục con)

----------


## tuandd1

Cặp ke đen cao rộng sâu 175x85x35  sắt dày 10li (xong).

----------


## tuandd1

update cặp ke nhôm đúc khác, có gờ như hình , giá xong hết ạ, cảm ơn mn

----------


## tuandd1

Bán một số món không dùng


1. Đống nhôm như hình, tính làm chân đỡ chạy song mã, 2 cục lớn nặng 4kg/ 4 cục nhỏ nặng 6kg







Giá 500k/6 cục.







2. Combo xy hành trình 65mmx65mm, z KR26 hành trình 100mm (Xong)

----------


## Hoanggiang

Ke nhôm còn hàng ko vậy anh

----------


## tuandd1

Đồng hồ so điện tử mitutoyo 1/1000 giá 400k.

----------


## tuandd1

Ben khí như hình sẵn cảm biến hành trình, giá Xong em không rành giá

----------


## tuandd1

up date món mới, không dùng, cần bán

 cụm van khí 24v 500k

----------


## tuandd1

update hàng mới, cập nhật lên từ từ.

1. Bộ xoay như hình em không rành có step 5 pha size 42 0.72 độ/step giá 150k

----------


## tuandd1

update hàng mới 

1. 2 con step 5 phase size 42 dài 60 giá Xong

----------


## tuandd1

4 con step 5 phase size 42 kèm hộp số xong

----------


## tuandd1

Cập nhật một số món

- Step 2 pha size 57 dài 76 giá 110k/con , lấy hết 500k/5 con 



- Xích nhựa kích thước 65x65 dài 900 giá 150k 



- Puly răng cốt 10 giá 150k/5 cái





- Con trượt 20 giá Xong

----------


## tuandd1

bộ motor dc brushless 24v 10w có giảm tốc , kèm driver + cáp XONG bộ

----------


## tuandd1

Cảm biến áp suát keyence AP-40A ### Đã bán ###/cụm

----------


## tuandd1

Combo KR46 2 ổ trượt vitme 1620 dài 680 hành trình được 500 giá (Xong), có 2 bộ.

----------


## tuandd1

update gia bộ combo ạ

----------


## tuandd1

Cụm driver step 2 pha có sẵn nguồn , gồm 3 driver step + 1 nguồn (điện 110v) nằm trên cụm, em không rõ, cáp đầy đủ, bác nào dùng được thì lụm em nó ạ, giá (XONG)

----------


## tuandd1

Bộ chân inox dài 535 rộng 70 cao 190 2 mặt phay phẳng + tấm sắt 560x540 dầy 15, (XONG)

----------


## Nam CNC

Thằng Khoa nó qua năn nỉ mua , bán giá vốn cho nó rồi nó lưu lạc qua đây , đồ cái thằng con buôn. Bộ này ngon cho ai làm double Y khỏi nghĩ

----------

khoa.address, tuandd1

----------


## tuandd1

Part lên máy c mini cho bác nào cần, trụ Z gang đúc cao 380 rộng 165 dầy 20, tấm nhôm 320x530x20, combo xy gang đúc ray con lăn áp má, vitme bi 10 bước 4 hành trình được 120, giá cả cụm (xong) lại nhà chở, ship ra chành, viettel + thêm 100k.

----------


## lituan219

> Bán một số món không dùng
> 
> 
> 2. Combo xy hành trình 65mmx65mm, z KR26 hành trình 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> 1tr2



đám này còn không bác?

----------


## tuandd1

Bàn T lot kích thước 900x400x60 giá ### XONG ### . bác nào chốt e vệ sinh lại cho sạch sẽ, thơm tho.

----------


## tuandd1

> đám này còn không bác?


còn nhe bác.

----------


## tuandd1

Khớp nối các lọai

### XONG ###

----------


## tuandd1

Board ecut usb mach3 4 trục, hỗ trợ 16 ngõ vào, 8 ngõ ra. Giá ### Đã bán ###

----------


## tuandd1

Biến tần mitsu e720 hình thức đẹp, hoạt động tốt, công suất 1k5 giá 1tr4.

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

Cái board mach 3 giá thế nào bác?

----------


## tuandd1

> Cái board mach 3 giá thế nào bác?


Quên thêm giá, mới cập nhật lại

----------


## tuandd1

Motor 5 phase size 86 PK5913  + driver 5 pha có vi bước 1tr5/ bộ, motor 5 phase size 86 PK599 có thắng + driver có vi bước, hỗ trợ thắng từ 1tr4.

----------


## tuandd1

Khớp nối mềm 10 - 14 kích thước 40x35, giá ###Đã bán###

----------


## tuandd1

Ezi servo 56L-A 24v dòng 4A, giá 850k/bộ, 4 bộ 3tr2, sll liên hệ

----------


## tuandd1

Máy cnc 340x400x150
- xy combo , vitme 15 bước 10, z com bo kr46 2 block trượt, vitme bước 10
- Spindle + bt 2k2 + 13 đầu colect er20, spindle giải nhiệt bằng nước kép kín.
- Driver step 5 pha vexta có vi bước.
- Có bánh xe đẩy tiện lợi để di chuuển, có hộc đựng dao cụ.
- Giao tiếp bằng usb mach 3.
giá ### Đã bán ###

----------

khoa.address

----------


## tuandd1

Bộ alpha step 66 điện 220v, đủ jack, cáp 3m. 1tr4 bộ

----------

